# Trackpad macbook fichu, que faire ?



## rubibleu (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

Mon Macbook plus sous garantie depuis 07 mois, le trackpad s'est arrêté d'un seul coup ; le revendeur est prêt à m'en mettre un autre pour 250 euros, ce que je trouve excessif et refuse de faire jouer un vice caché ni de me fournir l'adresse adéquate Apple ; en attendant j'utilise une souris mais ce n'est guère pratique. Je suis sur la région parisienne. 
J'aimerais : 
a) les coordonnées Apple pour voir si je peux faire jouer le vice de construction (je suis cliente Apple depuis + de 10 ans et n'ai jamais eu à râler) 
b) des suggestions quant au changement du trackpad : idée d'un coût moyen ? adresse de réparateurs honnêtes ? 
c) peut-on le changer soi-même ? Liens internet explicatifs ou avec tutoriels ? 

Mille fois merci


----------



## Kant1 (2 Juin 2008)

Tu peux acheter un clavier neuf sur ebay pour une centaine de $ et le changer toi meme (le clavier vient avec le trackpad)


----------



## rubibleu (3 Juin 2008)

Kant1 a dit:


> Tu peux acheter un clavier neuf sur ebay pour une centaine de $ et le changer toi meme (le clavier vient avec le trackpad)



Merci. Je vais tenter de trouver un clavier macbook MAIS existe-t-il un site expliquant comment si prendre pour ouvrir et effectuer le remplacement sans faire de dégâts ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Je crois que sur le site d'apple il y a ça..


----------



## Gz' (3 Juin 2008)

Changer le clavier d'un macbook est très simple, et doit se faire sans trop de soucis, quand on lis la doc sur le net. Un peu de google et tu trouvera ton bonheur


----------



## tichoudesbois (3 Juin 2008)

tu trouveras sur ce site là je crois!

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/


----------



## Kant1 (4 Juin 2008)

Je viens de regarder sur Ebay, tu peux trouver un clavier français pour 20 euros à peu près, c'est moins que ce que je pensais, du coup jvais surement acheter un FR pour remplacer mon US


----------



## philooleloo (4 Juin 2008)

Salut,
Je me permet d'intervenir car je suis en plein nettoyage interieur pour preparer la chaleur de l'été.
Rubibleu, le changement du clavier est vraiment a la porté de tous, suffit de savoir devisser et surtout pas forcé!!
Le site http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook-Core-2-Duo/116/ decrit super bien et etape par etape, seul hic, c'est en anglais mais comprehensible avec les illustrations photos.

En revanche pour les claviers sur Ebay, faites gaffes, ils sont effectivement pas cher mais l'annonce stipule que d'une c'est de l'occasion (attention au jaunissement) et de il ne garantisse pas le fonctionnement des claviers et du trackpad

Perso, j'ai pas acheter de clavier mais j'avais tenté le coup avec un DD il y a quelques temps et j'ai foutu 40  a la poubelle sans recours

Voili voilou si ca peut vous aider!!
Dsl c'est tout souligner j'ai faire une boulette!
@+


----------

